# Do Tiels Know When To Stop Eating?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny has been on Harrison's for about 3 weeks now---I've been giving him the High Potency Coarse which I would crush (can't get the Fine and a vet confirmed it's okay to crush the Coarse to feed a tiel). Well, Sunny has no problems accepting and eating it and I am delighted, but it seems the results are a bit too good now---Sunny won't stop eating it! I mean, he won't eat it when it's in a dish, but when I feed it to him he would eat it without fail. Today he's already eaten about 3 coarse pellets, which seems like a bit too much for such a small bird.  The instructions on the Harrison's bag indicate that "birds can have as much as they want". Do I have a reason to worry? Should I limit his food intake? I'm now paranoid that Sunny would eat until his little tummy bursts! Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Are pellets all he gets? If so, definitely don’t let him over do it, because he will. Pellets alone aren’t enough for a balanced diet.. Cockatiels needs all the other foods too, seed, veggies, grains, legumes, etc.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Solace, thanks for responding. This is what it says on the Harrison's bag: 

FEEDING INSTRUCTIONS: Birds may eat all they want, but use the table below as a guideline.

SUPPLEMENTATION: It is not recommended to supplement with vitamins or other bird or animal food products. Supplementation should be limited to no more than 10% of the overall diet. Offer certified organic vegetables and fruits in small quantities (examples of fruits and veggies).

I have been giving Sunny millet and broccholi, the only veggie he would eat, but he's not crazy about it and would only eat a little bit. I guess Harrison's is a bit different and based on their website, they claim that their food meets all the birds' nutritional requirements and therefore not too much supplementation is required. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think they are fibbing, 10% sounds a little low. They are just trying to sell their product. Harrisons is known to contribute to fatty liver disease in cockatiels, My vet won't sell Harrisons to be fed to cockatiels for that reason, probably because people follow the instructions and give as an only food, it can also turn rancid very quickly. They should only get about 40-50% pellets, the rest a high quality seed mix, fresh fruits & veggies & green grains. Cockatiels are seed eaters by nature, their beak is made to crack seed. They need foods that will stimulate them to think, that's why forage trays and boxes are so popular. Parrots get very bored with one food. With as high an intelligence as they have, it's also cruel to make them eat the same thing daily.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Mentha for the info. I guess I got suckered into Harrison's advertisements since they are always boasting that their food is 100% organic, etc. etc. etc. I didn't know that they contribute to liver disease in cockatiels. Of course, their website won't tell you that.  I will keep Sunny on Harrison's since I feel it is still quality food but I will continue to supplement with seeds and veggies. Thanks!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is what they want *you* to think. An all pellet diet is just like an all seed diet, both diets are not good, and both diets will contribute to health problems. I give my birds Roudybush and Dr Macs organic pellets, but pellets only make up very little of my birds diet (about 20%) as they get sprouted seed, beans, legumes, and cooked/fresh vegetables, grains, mash, and a parrot blend. 

Something else you may want to try, sprouting seed. It is much more beneficial and much better then just pellets, or just seed. Here is an article on how to sprout seed as well as information about sprouting seed and how good it is for birds: http://www.landofvos.com/articles/sprouts.html I have 5 Cockatiels that I have not had for long, their diet was seed and vegetables a few times a week, I had put sprouts in their dish one day, an hour later, they had chowed it all down and had not left one bit, they loved it and have _never _even had it before. Now they enjoy their spouts for dinner every night!

A lot of people give up too quickly when it comes to trying to get their bird(s) to eat vegetables, the quicker you give up, the longer it will take when you try again later on, the key is to not give up and keep trying, sure it can take weeks, months, sometimes over a year, but it doesn't mean it won't happen and it is totally worth it! A helpful link you can read here: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/recipes.html


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Solace for your very detailed response. I wish you lived closer to me so I could just come steal sprouted seeds from you and I won't have to do it.  Okay, no more being lazy. I will get my act together and look into sprouting seeds and all. Thank you again.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My two love pellets too... any sort - Roudybush, Harrisons or Vetafarm. Piggy piggy piggy. I only give them a couple of teaspoons-full in their cage, and they have a selection of fresh veg, sprouts, grains and seed every few days. I prefer them to snack on the pellets all day and have other foods for main meals. They love pigging out on pellets, but that's nothing compared to the excitement that goes on around seed! It's like letting two kids loose in a candy store.


----------

